# Knitting get together for all!



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

I am a 17 year veteran selling cruises and I am putting together a cruise for knitters, crochet, embroidery or whatever craft you can carry with you. I have many groups under my belt, the largest being 300 people. 
I just wanted to know if I put this together would anyone be interested in more information?
this is for May 2015, date being negociated now. The itinerary will be for Alaska as it is the most scenic cruise to do in May. I have done 15 Alaska cruises myself so am very familiar with Alaska and its port of calls. 
Port time would be your own with some sidetrips to a wool shop and they have some lovely stuff up there. 
Classes would be offered and just general chit chat and commradie. 
tour conductor monies earned would be given back to the group but that has still yet to be determined as well. 
Let me know if you would be interested and I will send out the proper invitations to anyone who wants. This can be done worldwide as I have clients from all over the world. 
Thanks for listening, 
Suecpee


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi That sounds amazing but I am a bit far away.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Suecpee said:


> I am a 17 year veteran selling cruises and I am putting together a cruise for knitters, crochet, embroidery or whatever craft you can carry with you. I have many groups under my belt, the largest being 300 people.
> I just wanted to know if I put this together would anyone be interested in more information?
> this is for May 2015, date being negociated now. The itinerary will be for Alaska as it is the most scenic cruise to do in May. I have done 15 Alaska cruises myself so am very familiar with Alaska and its port of calls.
> Port time would be your own with some sidetrips to a wool shop and they have some lovely stuff up there.
> ...


I have been wanting to do an Alaskan cruise for years altho I have never ever been on a cruise. As you get details, especially about the cost, please keep me posted.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

My pleasure. That's why we do it as a group for better pricing and really good companionship.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Suecpee said:


> My pleasure. That's why we do it as a group for better pricing and really good companionship.


Thanks!


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

North Ireland is not far away....I have clients in Australia who travel thru me all the time. I just think that if you can come you need to spend some more time here in Canada. I know that another fellow kp person would offer a place to crash. We could have you all over Canada if you wanted.
At least you read this and I hope you do consider coming. 
I loved Northern Ireland by the way. 
My fathers family is from there, still doing the geneology on that.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

What cruise line are you working with?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I would be interested in knowing more especially the Cruise Line.
My first long haul flight is coming up and a lot will depend on how that goes!


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea - please keep possting the details


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I dream of an Alaska cruise, but the cost has always made it too far out of my reach. I'd be interested, but would probably be disappointed again. Might just have to take my RV and travel Alaska that way.


----------



## m and m (Apr 7, 2012)

Odd that the website listed in your profile is not available.


----------



## txproudmary (Mar 29, 2011)

I am interested but also am picky about the cruise line.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Granalou said:


> What cruise line are you working with?


When working with a cruise line for a group I look for the best "service" I receive for my group plus the best pricing as not everyone can afford a cruise.
There is a lot of work involved which is why I start a year early to get it all done.
So, I am looking at Princess right now with two others on my list. I have 49 cruises under my belt and choose what's good for the group. The whole point of this is to get together with a commonality amongst us, right?


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

m and m said:


> Odd that the website listed in your profile is not available.


My website is correct now, sorry about that. 
Www.susanplumpton.cruiseshipcenters.com although it should work with .ca.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Will do Finnyknit.


----------



## jaj5371 (Oct 24, 2013)

That really sounds like fun. I would love to hear the details.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

txproudmary said:


> I am interested but also am picky about the cruise line.


Then I am not sure this will be for you. My last large group of 300 people was based on their ages and their pocketbooks, like now.
I deal with all cruise lines all the time, and have the awards to prove it.
Groups are based on needs, not necessarily wants, as I too, am particular about my cruises now. The higher end ones do not look at the economics and some do not offer lower rates so it makes it very difficult to be "picky", sorry.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

jaj5371 said:


> That really sounds like fun. I would love to hear the details.


I will keep those interested, posted, but here is what I do for my clients:
I do all their online immigration, and I make sure all the group is dining together so they can move tables or stay with their own little group, whatever they choose.
I always try to have a cocktail party so everyone can meet at the beginning of the cruise and start off excited to see each other.
We have small "games" to play throughout the cruise, with prizes. On shore is your own time but I do offer walking tours from my own experiences. And a stop at a wool shop or two where I pre-arrange for a discount for my entire group if they wish to purchase something. 
I will try to get lessons taught but need to research knitting paradise to see whom might be interested in doing that for the group. 
It is just fun to go regardless of where you go and with what cruiseline as you are there for a reason, to meet and greet those "like" you.
Trust me, this is strictly for pure pleasure! Like I always say, I sell pleasure for a living and am not a hooker!
Looking forward to hearing from you again...


----------



## Margerita (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi! I love my crafts, knitting,crochet & cruising. After early retirement I spent several years as a travel agent. Did many cruises, Alaska being the most scenic one. I believe you have taken on a huge endeavour so if it happens I would like to be included. Good Luck!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, keep me updated please!!!


----------



## KnuttyPerson (Feb 10, 2014)

I am interested, couple of issues - cost of course and my everyday mobility is a wheelchair. If the wheelchair is no biggie and I can solve the issue of money, I'm there!


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Margerita, I will do. And yes this can be a huge undertaking but fortunately I have done this before. 

will be in touch when I have all my ducks in a row.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

KnuttyPerson said:


> I am interested, couple of issues - cost of course and my everyday mobility is a wheelchair. If the wheelchair is no biggie and I can solve the issue of money, I'm there!


Knuttyperson, I have taken quadriplegics before so if they can do it I will make sure you are included as well.

thanks very much for your interest and will be in touch.
I'm making a list and checking it twice so will see what happens. just a list of names of those who are interested.


----------



## Lynn K2 (Apr 20, 2013)

my dream is Alaska but the price also has been a problem air fair is so costly too plus the cruise.lynn


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Lynn K2 said:


> my dream is Alaska but the price also has been a problem air fair is so costly too plus the cruise.lynn


Well lets see what we can do to help out and hopefully have you join us, K?


----------



## Cangell (Nov 23, 2013)

I would LOVE to go! I have always wanted to go on a cruise to Alaska. No promises but would definitely be interested. A dog friendly cruise would be great!


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

sounds interesting - but i get very seasick - so not on my todo list - is it ok if i pass you info on to my knitting group? we were discussing this very idea not too long ago.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Cangell said:


> I would LOVE to go! I have always wanted to go on a cruise to Alaska. No promises but would definitely be interested. A dog friendly cruise would be great!


Only dogs allowed are seeing eye dogs, sorry. think about it for a minute and you will see why they cannot come.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

ccrotty489 said:


> sounds interesting - but i get very seasick - so not on my todo list - is it ok if i pass you info on to my knitting group? we were discussing this very idea not too long ago.


Absolutely but I have to tell you a short story. When I started this passion I had to go on a cruise to experience otherwise how could I sell it? I was so sick in bed for 4 days because of motion sickness (very sensitive stomach). Swore I would never go again. A friend gave me a homeopathic pill to try and I have never looked back. I can go in the seas as high as a tall tall building, my worst being 32 feet. 
It is called cocculine, can be taken with any other drug or alcohol. I have recommended it for so many years that I know and trust this product very much. It is based on your inner ear (the cocculus)and it balances you out which is all that is needed. No motion, no vomit.


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

I might be interested too. I have always wanted to cruise to Alaska.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Judyknits said:


> I might be interested too. I have always wanted to cruise to Alaska.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

I have no interest in cruising Alaska. I get severe motion sickness too, so thanks for the tip about cocculine. I cannot take regular motion sickness or patches due to my glaucoma. I plan on taking a river cruise to Europe in the next couple of years once I retire. I want to see Amsterdam in the spring when all the flowers are blooming. My daughter was there last spring and said it was wonderful. I have done two Caribbean cruises and would not do another one. I would rather book a hotel in Grand Caymen Island and live on Seven Mile Beach..LOL! 

June


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Junelouise said:


> I have no interest in cruising Alaska. I get severe motion sickness too, so thanks for the tip about cocculine. I cannot take regular motion sickness or patches due to my glaucoma. I plan on taking a river cruise to Europe in the next couple of years once I retire. I want to see Amsterdam in the spring when all the flowers are blooming. My daughter was there last spring and said it was wonderful. I have done two Caribbean cruises and would not do another one. I would rather book a hotel in Grand Caymen Island and live on Seven Mile Beach..LOL!
> 
> June


Awesome, yes, I loved Amsterdam as well, and would go back tomorrow. I, too, cannot take sea sick anything without being drowsy and I don't like the bands all day long so I really found this homeopathic pill worked for me. I get seasick in the shower if I move too fast, lol.
Have fun on your river cruise, they are spectacular.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Please keep me posted as well. Is a smaller ship cruise a possibility or does that make pricing too high for most of your customers?
Ellie


----------



## Cangell (Nov 23, 2013)

There are many dog friendly cruises...I was just curious.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have found that Bonine works very well for sea-sickness. It is an over the counter product, that works with no drowsiness. I take it on every cruise I go on now, and have not had a moments problem. Wore bands on the first cruise we went on, and HATED THEM....my wrists still hurt, and I have tiny wrists! ;>D


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

aljellie said:


> Please keep me posted as well. Is a smaller ship cruise a possibility or does that make pricing too high for most of your customers?
> Ellie


It looks like the smaller ship might win out but none of them are that large anyways.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

gram26 said:


> I have found that Bonine works very well for sea-sickness. It is an over the counter product, that works with no drowsiness. I take it on every cruise I go on now, and have not had a moments problem. Wore bands on the first cruise we went on, and HATED THEM....my wrists still hurt, and I have tiny wrists! ;>D


 :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'd like to go but it would have to be very reasonably priced.


----------



## dorasask (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello--Yes I would be Very interested in your trip so please keep me posted.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd like to go but it would have to be very reasonably priced.


I am going to do my best for all. Will be in touch.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

dorasask said:


> Hello--Yes I would be Very interested in your trip so please keep me posted.


Hey Dora, you are not far from me. I can keep you all posted, no problem. Thanks for the interest a syou will find this to be lots of fun.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I would be interested in the details.


----------



## Leftynewbie (Jun 11, 2011)

I think I could talk my sister into coming...She does cross stitch and jewelry making. I would just need more info on price,date,etc. I am a floral designer and I could not possibly o until after Mother's Day....it's our biggest holiday. Please keep us posted,it sounds great!


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Leftynewbie said:


> I think I could talk my sister into coming...She does cross stitch and jewelry making. I would just need more info on price,date,etc. I am a floral designer and I could not possibly o until after Mother's Day....it's our biggest holiday. Please keep us posted,it sounds great!


Absolutely and I am looking after Mother's Day as that is one of the best days for mom's. I will krrp your name on the list to keep in touch with for the details.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Wanda T, you're on the list for more details for sure. The whole point of this is to meet others and have a good time with our own projects at hand. What better place to knit while you're sailing past gigantic bile and white glaciers? Nowhere.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

My husband and I have talked about a cruise to Alaska for years. I think we will definitely be going next year. Long story, but I am not especially excited about cruises, so doing the knitting might get me past that....


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

WandaT said:


> My husband and I have talked about a cruise to Alaska for years. I think we will definitely be going next year. Long story, but I am not especially excited about cruises, so doing the knitting might get me past that....


It's one of the most scenic trips you can do and you don't remember you are floating anywhere. Your husband will love it so keep mid May to the end of May in mind for this trip, next year.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

This sounds interesting. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Sounds good! Hubby is very excited about this trip.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

WandaT said:


> Sounds good! Hubby is very excited about this trip.


You let me know if you even want generic info on Alaska, I have it. I love the whole gold rush history and know lots about Skagway. Played ball there in the summers, mid 80's, so have watched it change and not all for the better but am still attached.
:thumbup:


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I get email notifications and I get packets in the mail because we have been talking about this for a few years. However, my job has keep me on the road. Now I think I might hang it up and retire. So this trip is definitely in out future in the next year or two. We we talking about taking the AMTRAC out to Seattle, then taking the Canadian train back across souther Canada. It should be quite a trip.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

WandaT said:


> I get email notifications and I get packets in the mail because we have been talking about this for a few years. However, my job has keep me on the road. Now I think I might hang it up and retire. So this trip is definitely in out future in the next year or two. We we talking about taking the AMTRAC out to Seattle, then taking the Canadian train back across souther Canada. It should be quite a trip.


Yes, have clients who take the amtrak to Seattle from Minot. I have done it from Vancouver to Seattle many times. I had one guy who came from Chicago to Vancouver for a cruise. I met him in Vancouver and took him out to dinner the night before his cruise, it was fun.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

When do you think you will have further detials? three months? six months?


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Would we be cruising out of Seattle or Vancouver?
Ellie


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

I am just waiting for the group pricing and amenities to come out. I like to give a shipboard credit, cocktail party plus goodies when I can. A tote bag is always nice when you go on shore but again it will all depend on numbers.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

aljellie said:


> Would we be cruising out of Seattle or Vancouver?
> Ellie


Again it will all be in the numbers, sorry to be so vague at this time but I will do my best to make it easier for all.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

We understand and appreciate your hard work. We're all just excited at the thought.
Ellie


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

aljellie said:


> We understand and appreciate your hard work. We're all just excited at the thought.
> Ellie


Me too!


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

away but enjoy what a fabulour idea.wow I am far too far


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

I would be very interested too. I have to say cost is my main concern being that I am in Australia and flights are quite expensive.
Also, I don't think I would be able to get on the ship without my DH...LOL


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

SallyB said:


> I would be very interested too. I have to say cost is my main concern being that I am in Australia and flights are quite expensive.
> Also, I don't think I would be able to get on the ship without my DH...LOL


By all means bring your DH. All are welcome. For the amount of time we are together the guys don't mind hanging out together. We can start a knitters widowers club instead of grass widows for women.
Port time is your own so fun is there for all. Trust me. Will keep you in the loop. I have a group of Australians who book thru me all year long. They get their own airfare in Australia or do miles as well to cut costs, as it all adds up quickly.


----------

